# shigefusa



## katana110 (Jul 5, 2016)

for one year&#65281;i wait for my knife&#65281;very nice&#65281;


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2016)

Very nice. If I may inquire, who did you order it through? Been looking for one myself for a while.


----------



## schanop (Jul 5, 2016)

Awesome, that's a great looking chukka you have there.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 5, 2016)

Seen several of these recently, what wood is the handle made of?


----------



## katana110 (Jul 5, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Seen several of these recently, what wood is the handle made of?



it is ebony handle&#65281;


----------



## j22582536 (Jul 5, 2016)

congrats on the kitaeji chuka!


----------



## gic (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow, where did you get that?


----------



## schanop (Jul 5, 2016)

Was that one through James(K&S)' friend? James mentioned that he saw a few Kitaeji chukka coming through, a couple to Maxim and a couple or more to the big country.


----------



## katana110 (Jul 5, 2016)

schanop said:


> Was that one through James(K&S)' friend? James mentioned that he saw a few Kitaeji chukka coming through, a couple to Maxim and a couple or more to the big country.


 i get it from japan seller&#65281;


----------

